

New Credit Card Will Prevent Your Grandma From Getting Scammed - zt
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1682708/this-new-credit-card-for-the-elderly-will-prevent-your-grandma-from-getting-scammed

======
jawns
While it's not technically spam that this startup is trying to fight, it's in
the same vein. Thus:
[http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt](http://craphound.com/spamsolutions.txt)

~~~
tantalor
In particular, somebody who is used to writing checks may not be able to
switch to using only a debit card.

I wish I could stop using checks, but they are still the lowest common
denominator when dealing with some services.

------
httpagent
I like it. This service may have prevented me from paying $74 for 4 "cat's
meow" toys. True story.

